# Just a quick question



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a quick question. I'm going on a 10 day trip. I always turn my lights and fans off to minimize drying out and humidity loss. I'm taking 2 mounted dendrobiums to a relatives house so they can be watered regularly. I think I'll take some of my masdevallias over there too. They're in slotted clay pots in sphagnum and dry very fast. Now to my "quick" question... 1 has a single, developing bud. Last time I was away for a while 10 or so buds on this one blasted because of drying out. I think this is its last bud until next year. Should I worry about humidity at their house? I really want to see this single bud turn into a bloom!!!


----------



## Clark (Jul 31, 2013)

When we travel I don't expect any miracles.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 31, 2013)

what is the humidity in their house?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2013)

10 days is a long time to leave your plants. I hope someone will water for you during that time. Regarding the Masdie, water it extra well and if it's close to blooming it will bloom.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 31, 2013)

Send them all to me, I will look after them. I may consider a bedtime story or two, but one thing I can promise you, I will cherish them, look after them and might consider returning them, .... perhaps.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 31, 2013)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: to funny Trithor!
could you run a wick thru or to the pot & make it self watering?
It sounds like you might miss the blooming unless it's in low spike.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 31, 2013)

Delay your travels


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

It is in low bud. The humidity in their house is probably around 30% to 40%. Just guessing, it's a regular AC house. It is very humid outside now though. They are coming to my house a few times to feed the fish and will water the orchids at least once.


----------

